# Tren and cardio.



## crispiss (Nov 30, 2011)

Not too sure where to post this,but I wonder how many of you do cardio while running tren?If so, what kind of cardio ?


----------



## spike74 (Dec 1, 2011)

crispiss said:


> Not too sure where to post this,but I wonder how many of you do cardio while running tren?If so, what kind of cardio ?



Treadmill,in the  morning on empty stomach....3 x a week.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 4, 2011)

crispiss said:


> Not too sure where to post this,but I wonder how many of you do cardio while running tren?If so, what kind of cardio ?



I still do cardio on TREN cycles. I only do cardio on non weight training days and I do a 'cardio burst' style of training.


----------



## hj11jason (Dec 5, 2011)

How true is that tren can mess up your cardio routine?


----------



## slippery (Dec 6, 2011)

hj11jason said:


> How true is that tren can mess up your cardio routine?



it all depends on the person.


----------



## MPMC (Dec 6, 2011)

If tren is affecting your cardio, clen could be helpful.


----------



## lke45 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tren raises your body temperature as it is, so running or doing any intense cardio would be brutal.


----------

